# Kempton Park Invert Expo



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

So, I've decided this year to skip the reptile show at Kempton in favour of the Invert Show in October. The last 2 years a number of invert traders have been to the reptile expo and they've whetted my appetite for more.

Can anyone tell me is it more of the same? Does it cover 2 floors or is it smaller than the reptile expo?

I'm particularly interested in beetle colonies and will be looking for flower beetles. Will I have much luck there?

Thanks

James


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

amazing_gecko said:


> So, I've decided this year to skip the reptile show at Kempton in favour of the Invert Show in October. The last 2 years a number of invert traders have been to the reptile expo and they've whetted my appetite for more.
> 
> Can anyone tell me is it more of the same? Does it cover 2 floors or is it smaller than the reptile expo?
> 
> ...


Never been to the reptile expo but have been to the invert one a few times, my favourite show of the year. It is held on 2 floors but there's normally less upstairs. Each time I've been I have seen beetles for sale but not sure about whole colonies though.


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Ha, yeah, it wouldn't last long if everyone was selling colonies :whistling2: but maybe a few to get a colony going. That would be cool.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Id just go to both... Can't wait


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

can someone give a link for the october show please


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

*question-*

hey i was planning to go the october one as well :O)....
i will be looking for land snails do they have many for sale at the show??
Reason i ask as i dont live any were near kempton. 
Im from Somerset so i be traveling a long way and staying over night..
any help be great !


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

lillyhd2007 said:


> hey i was planning to go the october one as well :O)....
> i will be looking for land snails do they have many for sale at the show??
> Reason i ask as i dont live any were near kempton.
> Im from Somerset so i be traveling a long way and staying over night..
> any help be great !


Get yourself on Ebay or down to your local reptile shop. Where you can buy them for much less than the fuel costs would be.

That is, unless you are after a few of the uncommonly kept species.


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**

Defo looking for ones which you don't see on eBay or local reptile shops. :O)
never been to one of these show so be nice to get any information from some one who has been before


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone in the know confirm that this expo is going ahead as Kempton Park don't have it in their event calendar and there's no internet chatter regarding it either!


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

amazing_gecko said:


> Can anyone in the know confirm that this expo is going ahead as Kempton Park don't have it in their event calendar and there's no internet chatter regarding it either!


AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Ben but I'd already found that link. I'm just not trusting it. I wonder if that page was uploaded late last year and maybe something has cropped up. Events do get cancelled but then you'd imagine some notification :hmm:


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, I've had confirmation from the organisers so I'll stop being paranoid, ha! :whistling2:

It's all go for October 6th.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Be warned though, at least half of the traders sell dead and mounted insects with all the paraphernalia that goes with the strange hobby that is called Entomology. 
You will find table after table with butterflies, moths and beetles of every description with pins stuck through them as well as live cocoons of butterflies and moths and the usual (for us) tarantulas, scorpions and suchlike.


These are the sort of things that you will see















































and if you read  THIS you will get the basic idea LOL


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Martin Goss is likely to be selling beetles and I'm sure if you get in touch with some of the traders they can try to source any species you're looking for. Contact them direct to find out information, otherwise its really only a guess.

Here's the link to his show page:
Martin Goss - Shows and Exhibitions


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its a nice little show. There are plenty of private sellers as well as trade so there are always bargains. Also invicta and the bts usually have stalls as well as TSS, Virginia Cheeseman, Bugzuk and Martin Goss


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_Take plenty to drink , it tends to be red hot in there!!!!thank goodness for the lift up to the top floor for us old uns lol 

_


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Metamorphosis will be there as usual,they have a large range of beetles in culture,worth emailing them.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

:welcome:Anyone going in October and fancies just 5 mins to say hello ?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be attending this year, my first show :no1:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_*:2thumb: You will enjoy it, but you must take plenty to drink, it really does get very hot in there!!!! I don't like saying this but the food at the stand outside the hall*_ _*was not very good ( *in fact it was awfull everyone said so*) may be a good idea to take something with you if you can there are nice places to sit and eat outside the main hall*_ _*if the weather holds anyway!! Sorry AES BUT YOU KNOW ITS TRUE !!!!!!
Have a great time and don't forget the Newark Fayre in December now known as the Midland Entomology Fayres. The food is good there.:lol2:
*_


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Its a nice little show. There are plenty of private sellers as well as trade so there are always bargains. Also invicta and the bts usually have stalls as well as TSS, Virginia Cheeseman, Bugzuk and Martin Goss


You goin Sel, we will be no doubt, we are going up next week for the rep show also ?


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**

:O( i wont be able to come next week cant get up there.. but fingers cross ill come for october 6th one as it near my birthday :O) be my first one 
Excited :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

lillyhd2007 said:


> :O( i wont be able to come next week cant get up there.. but fingers cross ill come for october 6th one as it near my birthday :O) be my first one
> Excited :2thumb::2thumb:


 
next week is more for snakes an lizards really if it's spiders the second show will be better  however Seas will be on early next year and thats superb for inverts and then of course BTS in may


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**

On the 6th october.. is it snails inverts etc??? be interesting as never been to one of these shows: victory:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

lillyhd2007 said:


> On the 6th october.. is it snails inverts etc??? be interesting as never been to one of these shows: victory:


 
yes i believe it is, however not sure on dates for the invert show..yes spiders an snails along with the deep smell of embalming fluid and boxes an boxes of dead butterflies an beetles that people display.... 
What are you looking to add to your collection ??


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**

100% Land Snails : victory: Its my hobby and iv really got into it


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Will be first time I've attended too, will be facing the fear and walking into a room full of spiders in an attempt to find some mantids


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there many Scorpions at the reptile show? Or would i be better going to the invert show? :2thumb:

thanks in advance


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**

:2thumb: Mantis very cool insects


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_:welcome:*Please don't forget us at the Newark shows , No reptiles I am afraid but plenty of inverts ans all kinds of Tarantulas. Plenty the traders you know from other shows and the internet are always there!! good food from the catering van outside flat surfaces so pushchair and wheelchair friendly,that goes for the toilets too. I can supply tables if anyone wants to sell off there surplus stock, maybe club together and have a table between you*_. _*The last spring show had more tables that the BTS show, so it is well worth a visit. *_


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Please check the following sellers:
TSS, Bugzuk, Martin Goss, Metamorphosis, Exopet, Peter Grabowitz, Thomas Vinmann, House of Spiders, Custom Aquaria as well as BTS, AES and Invicta. 
That will be a good indication of what is on offer at the expo.


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_*:2thumb:Fantastic!!! All of those plus many more traders and private breeders came to the last Fayre at Newark!!! *_Why not pay us a visit??


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> Please check the following sellers:
> TSS, Bugzuk, Martin Goss, Metamorphosis, Exopet, Peter Grabowitz, Thomas Vinmann, House of Spiders, Custom Aquaria as well as BTS, AES and Invicta.
> That will be a good indication of what is on offer at the expo.


So your telling me people over sea come to theses shows??: victory::2thumb:
Or do same snails as they sell??


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

* LAND SNAILS- Breeders!*

Im looking for some land snails so if your a seller and be selling some on the 6th october please let me know what types your selling reason why.. will make me save up faster!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes sellers from overseas come. Thomas has been at all that I've attended but I know he has started questioning his attendance. Peter has always attended plus mantid and Phasmida sellers from the continent. 
It's adjacent to the station so great transport and a huge car park


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Werevon said:


> _*:2thumb:Fantastic!!! All of those plus many more traders and private breeders came to the last Fayre at Newark!!! *_Why not pay us a visit??



actually quite a few of those weren't at Newark...unless they were locked in the equipment room :lol2:

Unfortunately i felt Newark a bit of a let down

Going to go to both Kemptons though and give them a go, maybe SEAS (most probably) and definitely the BTS as usual


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry Peter and Thomas were not there' my mistake. I will.double check the floor plan next time


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Rhinoceros Beetles for October show*

Hi guys Im going to try and see if i can get a table at the October invert show, If i can i will be selling Rhinoceros beetles both as adults and larvae and a variety of species including Chalcosoma Caucasus, Allomyrina dichotoma and Xylotrupes florensis im also currently selling them on my website. I will be add more species to my online shop as much as possible. if your after any rhinoceros beetle in particular send me a message,
i also have care-sheets for all the beetles/larvae and they are very easy to keep .
any feedback and questions would be great :flrt:


----------



## MEDICALMAN (Jul 9, 2012)

As i now plan to go, here's a question for those who are regular attendees;

do the sellers there operate chip and pin or is it all cash. just so i know whether a wad or one card is required. 

(perhaps looking to acquire a a.semmanni and a.chalcodes or a.bicoloratum + some general husbandry kit etc)

thanks


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

I would imagine like other expos it'll be cash only.


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

So, of all the traders mentioned does anyone sell flower beetles? I can't seem to find anyone.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

amazing_gecko said:


> So, of all the traders mentioned does anyone sell flower beetles? I can't seem to find anyone.


Metamorphosis and BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects from around the world


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I know they sell beetles but I'm not 100% sure what ones :whistling2:


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

One or two of the larger traders , Spider Shop and a few others do cards, but the smaller traders and hobbyists only deal in cash. Hope this helps.


----------



## blueflash (Jul 29, 2012)

would someone be able to give me a lift from wincanton yeovil sort of area


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry we are in Nottingham.


----------



## lillyhd2007 (Sep 29, 2011)

**



blueflash said:


> would someone be able to give me a lift from wincanton yeovil sort of area


:gasp: I live in yeovil but dont drive... Berry bus for me!!! in October


----------



## blueflash (Jul 29, 2012)

lillyhd2007 said:


> :gasp: I live in yeovil but dont drive... Berry bus for me!!! in October


"berry bus" ? sorry blond moment :blush:


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

*The Invert Expo has nearly arrived!*

Looking forward to the weekend and to reigniting my passion for all things that creep and crawl :2thumb: keeping my options open but will probably end up with some millis and beetles of some description.

What's everyone hoping to see or collect?

Looks like it's gonna be a nice sunny autumn day so that's a bonus!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Anything a little bit odd, some more avics, true spiders hopefully, a catch up with some friendly faces


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

I hope you enjoy dead butterflies


----------



## Werevon (Mar 19, 2010)

_Please do not forget there are a mix of live and dead specimens at many shows! some that is why they are called Entomology shows, Also think about the many people who think it is wrong to keep live wild specimens in captivi_ty, it does work both ways I am afraid, it would be a very boring world if we all had the same views on things and the same hobby. 
The other thing is that some of the shows were there selling DEAD specimens long before the other live inverts and Tarantulas came on the scene. We at Newark find that is great to see people come through the doors to look at the Butterflies and moths and then get interested in keeping live Inverts etc!!also you can buy live pupae to rear LIVE butterflies and moths of your own it is not just Dead specimens at all!If you need that new housing or fantastic books about lots of Entomology including Tarantulas, some really old antique books as well, So please do not put people off the shows that have other things other than Inverts it is a shame and really not true. Remember each to his or her own. All the very best and take care all of you who are traveling , I will be there myself and I will be taking some booking forms for the Newark Fayre in December so if any one would like one PM me and I will give you my number and I can meet up with you, It would be great to meet some of you that I have not met before anyway, so get in touch and we can meet up just for a quick hello. Yvonne.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Im going finally 
Its miles away from me, it was the first show i went to 6 years ago and i havent been able to make it since.

I have to know as soon as, but i will have some rare stick insects and beetle son me if anyones interested in the below.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/invert-classifieds/896922-h-dehaani-d-tamyris-m.html


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

*The post show review : )*

Thanks to everyone that posted above and helped me to get prepped for today's show. I have to say, it was better than I'd expected but then I'm interested in the specimen collecting too so wasn't put off at all by certain 'doomsayers'  in fact I had the best of both worlds.

Couldn't believe my luck when one of the first stalls I came to had the very beetle I was looking for. In total here's what I got:

Mecynorrhina torquata ugandensis (sexed pair)
Mecynorrhina torquata (unsexed pair)

Coromus vittatus vittatus x 2 (Flat millis)
Coromus diaphorus x 1 (Flat milli)
Aphistogoniulus corallipes x 4 (Madagascan fire millis)
Apirostreptidae sp 8 x 2 (Green banded millis)

Hope you enjoyed the show!

James


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

I have never been to a show, and from the sounds of things this seems to be the best for beetles! Is there any information on the show for this year?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are no details for AES 2014 but here's a link to last years show, just keep an eye out for their events:
AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)

However, at the end of this month is the SEAS in Ashford, Kent and in May the BTS have their show in Coventry. Both these shows are aimed at the live specimens and compete favourably with AES.


----------



## johnhale (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you! Wish there was more near me lol! Seems to be a high population of invert breeders in kent!


----------

